# Kann nicht mit iiS DB Verbinden



## iL0ndi (23. Feb 2014)

Halo Zusammen,
Wenn ich versuche auf meinen IIS MySQL Server zuzugreifen, kommt immer der Fehler: java.sql.SQLException: Access denied for user XY

Wenn ich es mit Xampp mache funktioniert alles, nur der iiS Server zickt rum! 

Wisst ihr was ich falsch mache, mein Code:


```
public static void getData() throws SQLException, ClassNotFoundException {

    String myDriver = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver";
    String myUrl = "jdbc:mysql://192.168.1.5:3306/meineDB";
    Class.forName(myDriver);
    Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection(myUrl, "root", "password");

    String query = "SELECT * FROM tabelle";

    Statement st = (Statement) conn.createStatement();
    
    ResultSet rs = (ResultSet) st.executeQuery(query);

    String s = null;
    while (rs.next())
    {
      int id = rs.getInt("id");
      String titel = rs.getString("titel");
      String beschreibung = rs.getString("beschreibung");
      Date datum = rs.getDate("datum");
      boolean erledigt = rs.getBoolean("erledigt");
      s = s + id + " " + titel + " " + beschreibung  + " " + datum  + " " + erledigt;
    }
    System.out.println(s);
    
  
  
  }
    public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			DBRead.getData();
		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (SQLEjaxception e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
```

Ich manage die DB auf dem IIS Server mit phpmyadmin...


----------



## turtle (24. Feb 2014)

Kannst du dich denn mit einem SQL-Client verbinden?


```
mysql -u <user> -h <host> --password=<password>
```

Und wenn es nicht geht, erlaube mal remote Zugriffe, wie hier beschrieben.


----------

